# ACL tear knee options



## whitespot (Aug 27, 2021)

I need other options for acl care options. Our vet at Nashville suggested to go for tplo Step 5: Why Undergo TPLO Surgery | TPLO Nashville which gives higher chances for recovery. Feel free to suggest if tplo method is okay for acl tear.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

If you are not sure you can always ask for a second opinion from a specialist.


----------

